# Opti White tank Supplier comparasons....



## Vito (15 Sep 2010)

Hey everyone, Im shopping for an opti white not sure if im going for a 120x45x45 or a 90x45x45, while searching lastnight I did find that Aquaessentials seem to supply the cheapest in their british build, am I right in assuming their finaish i.e silacone, glass quality and craftmenship isnt as good???

Price comparasons
120x45x45
AE Â£190
Aquariums LTD Â£312.06
Green Machine Â£290+P&P

So you can see AE are over Â£100 cheaper which will help pay for the expensive glasswear but I would pay the extra money if there is a difference in quality.


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Sep 2010)

i think you missed the price on the AE website, Â£190 is for float glass. theres a drop down box to change it to opti which make it Â£298.

I can vouch for the quality of the AQltd glass and silicon as its second to none on mine although delivery took a long time which they may have sorted now.  The TGM ones ive seen are very good, andyh seems most pleased with his 90cm.  Havent seen and AE ones as Ive only seen theyre german ones before now.

sounds like a nice step up in size though from the 125 vito


----------



## Vito (15 Sep 2010)

Doh! missed the drop down box... Thanks for pointing it out
Im a little fed up of the Rio 125 its just not big enough or as good looking as an opti but Its a good place to start. Im looking to get 120 with a nice gloss black ada style cabinet. glass pipes and I think Im going to splash out on the ADA substrate system to minamize error but not so sure if im going to invest in their ferts but looking at viktors tanks its very tempting to go full ADA


----------



## andyh (15 Sep 2010)

Vito said:
			
		

> Doh! missed the drop down box... Thanks for pointing it out
> Im a little fed up of the Rio 125 its just not big enough or as good looking as an opti but Its a good place to start. Im looking to get 120 with a nice gloss black ada style cabinet. glass pipes and I think Im going to splash out on the ADA substrate system to minamize error but not so sure if im going to invest in their ferts but looking at viktors tanks its very tempting to go full ADA



Hey Vito

I have both an Aquariums Ltd, and a Green Machine Opti-white, both are excellent. 

If you wanna see: My kitchen tank journal (60l) is the Aquariums Ltd one and my lounge tank (180l) is a TGM one.

You wont regret going optiwhite, i was hesitant at first but now i wouldn't consider anything else!
This is my fav pic of the kicthen tank, its the clarity that makes the difference!


----------



## Garuf (15 Sep 2010)

I'd go with the one with the thickest glass, that way you know that the strength is there. 
Ae's are the same as ADA I believe.
TGM's used to be A ltd
A ltd's are excellent quality wise, though the door on my stand still keeps falling off and trying to get someone to talk to me about it is like trying to move Everest with a drinking straw.


----------



## Vito (15 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys, Ill probably go with Altd as TGM only do collection or "expensive delivery" but maybe source the cabiet elsewhere...


----------



## Nick16 (15 Sep 2010)

build the cabinet yourself mate. i did wiith my 4x2x2. works out alot cheaper and ii knoow the strength is there from useing 3 by 2 lumps of solid wood.! much thicker than the usual mdf rubbish juwel supply.

i then just painted it a nice grey. or communist grey i called it!


----------



## Vito (16 Sep 2010)

Might ook into it but I'd rather it proffesionaly made and I want gloss black, I love the piano black finish


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (16 Sep 2010)

TBH I like the idea of collection as you get to see the current quality of build, not sure how far away you are. Last couple of opti-whites I saw the tops of the panes of glass were slightly different. I mean by a few mm but if I'm paying that much for quality, I expect quality.


----------



## sanj (21 Sep 2010)

If you are thinking of going bigger then go for the biggest you can afford, accomodate, partner wont kill you over etc.

Otherwise you will be upgrading again and again and again and again...


----------

